# 2011 Cort EVL K47B 7 string baritone



## ixlramp (Jan 18, 2011)

* CONSTRUCTION: Bolt-on
* BODY: Mahogany
* NECK: Maple, Modern "C" Shape
* BINDING: n/a
* FRETBOARD: Rosewood, 12" Radius(305mm)
* FRETS: 22 / Jumbo (2.9mm)
* SCALE: 27" Baritone (686mm)
* INLAY: EVL Pentagon Circles
* BRIDGE: TonePros Lic. Locking 7string bridge w /string thru body
* TUNERS: Die cast
* PICKUPS: EMG-HZ7 (H-H)
* ELECTRONICS: 1vol, 1tone, 3way toggle
* STRINGS: D'addario NW054+EXL110(054,046-010)
* HARDWARE: PT (Platinum)

It has those EVL pentagram inlays!





What are EMG HZ7s like?


----------



## rob_707 (Jan 18, 2011)

when in the world did this bad boy come out??


----------



## bostjan (Jan 18, 2011)

EMG HZs are passive pickups. Read more here.

Just curious, how much do those cost? It's pretty impressive-looking for a Cort.


----------



## arsonist (Jan 18, 2011)

I've already played on a Cort 7-string, namely this type:






I must say I thought it was pretty comfortable, and well built, especially for the price (around 300-400 euros). I was actually looking for an ERG at the time, in this price range and this sounded good, felt good, played good. But the pentagram inlays and the truss rod cover literally blew it. I think that shit is the most immature and cheesy thing i've ever seen on an instrument. (this coming from a guy who's spent the past 12 years listening to death, black and thrash metal)


----------



## ixlramp (Jan 18, 2011)

Yeah, fond as I am of pentagrams (very fond), they look perhaps a little cheesy on the Cort EVLs. I can live with them though. The truss rod cover is pretty bad, I think I would remove that or flip it over.


----------



## arsonist (Jan 18, 2011)

I guess it's an absolute case of "to each his own"


----------



## ixlramp (Jan 18, 2011)

The singlecut is the Cort EVL-Z47, I find the bevels and matt black finish gorgeous. Anyway it's now discontinued, the new K47B has identical specs (except the scale) so I guess a similar price.


----------



## UltraParanoia (Jan 18, 2011)

They have been releasing some quality products, that kind of stay under the radar.


----------



## Loomer (Jan 18, 2011)

Well well well.. Didn't see THAT coming. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## rythmic_pulses (Jan 18, 2011)

Yeah I remember hearing about this one off a friend who had a EVL Z47 the single cut one, i guess the scale will be an improvement for people who want to tune to A and G without any poor tension like on a regular scale 7 string, only 22 frets! thats a letdown i like having 24 it feels more comfortable plus there is another thing about it i dont like the look of it the headstock doesn't really work that much but thats just my opinion.


----------



## rob_707 (Jan 19, 2011)

im thinking of getting one of these, seein as my schecter guitar neck warped at the second fret.  but im only worried about one thing. if i were to take thoughs emgs out would a normal pickup say a dimarzio, fit the same screw holes??


----------



## ixlramp (Feb 26, 2011)

Cort EVL K47B photos on ebay: Cort EVL-K47B Seven 7 string Electric Guitar W Emg New - eBay (item 250778770407 end time Mar-25-11 19:38:41 PDT)

$419!


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Feb 26, 2011)

pretty Schecter...IMO, good for the 27 inch scale.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Feb 26, 2011)

This looks kind of lame...Would have been cooler if it was a baritone single cut.


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Feb 26, 2011)

I would consider getting one, if it weren't for the silly inlays. I really like matte black.


----------



## harkonnen8 (Feb 27, 2011)

Oh no! Not EMG's. Noooooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## ayambakar (Feb 28, 2011)

harkonnen8 said:


> Oh no! Not EMG's. Noooooooooooooooooooooooooo!



exactly! whyyyyy actives 

I own a Cort though, an X-6, my first guitar and it's absolutely not bad for $150


----------



## JaeSwift (Feb 28, 2011)

Ugh 12" radius, if not I'de dig it.


----------



## jymellis (Feb 28, 2011)

ayambakar said:


> exactly! whyyyyy actives
> 
> I own a Cort though, an X-6, my first guitar and it's absolutely not bad for $150


 
not actives


----------



## Machva (Apr 3, 2011)

wanna buy !


----------



## Masacre222x (May 24, 2011)

rythmic_pulses said:


> Yeah I remember hearing about this one off a friend who had a EVL Z47 the single cut one, i guess the scale will be an improvement for people who want to tune to A and G without any poor tension like on a regular scale 7 string, *only 22 frets! *thats a letdown i like having 24 it feels more comfortable plus there is another thing about it i dont like the look of it the headstock doesn't really work that much but thats just my opinion.



Actually, it's 24 frets i think it's a mistake on the cort web, just count the frets, you'll realize that there are 24 frets, and of course 27" scale, obviously 24 frets!!


----------



## Imperius (May 25, 2011)

Pentagram inlays, br00talz BLACK METAL!!!!!! 



Bleh.


----------



## Alekke (May 25, 2011)

I kinda liked it cause of the specs, shape and the price.
Even the pups are easy to change now when Lundgren offers EMG sized M7,
but that bridge pickup is more like a middle pickup than a bridge pickup.
I like my bridge pickup close to the bridge!
And it would be sweet if the body is in alder or ash


----------



## dr_game0ver (May 25, 2011)

I read somewhere, EMG HZ7 are verry bad... true or false?


----------



## BucketheadRules (May 25, 2011)

It only has 22 frets.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (May 25, 2011)

dr_game0ver said:


> I read somewhere, EMG HZ7 are verry bad... true or false?



I own a pair and while they me be lacking a bit of gain here and there I really love them, seem to use them more than my blackouts. The neck pickup gives you an insanely warm clean tone that i adore. Like a less hot, warmer 81/85 combo. Oh yeah, and they're passive.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 25, 2011)

BucketheadRules said:


> It only has 22 frets.


 
Not very good at counting are you?


----------



## Hyliannightmare (May 25, 2011)

I love hz's


----------



## Alekke (May 26, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Not very good at counting are you?





I'll be damned ... there are 24 on the photo, but the website says 22
EVL-K47B


----------



## Holy Katana (May 26, 2011)

Cort has had some seriously shady business practices. Like closing down their Korean facilities in '07 because the workers there unionized the year before. 

Apparently they're all made in China and Indonesia now. Doubtlessly with even more abhorrent working conditions. 

But that's globalization for ya.


----------



## Masacre222x (Sep 26, 2011)

BucketheadRules said:


> It only has 22 frets.




 AGAIN!!!!! IT HAS 24 FRETS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! it is a mistake in the specs!!! i played one and yeah, it´s greatsounding, comfortable an IT HAS 24 FRETS!!!!!!!!


----------



## vansinn (Sep 26, 2011)

Holy Katana said:


> Cort has had some seriously shady business practices. Like closing down their Korean facilities in '07 because the workers there unionized the year before.
> 
> Apparently they're all made in China and Indonesia now. Doubtlessly with even more abhorrent working conditions.
> 
> But that's globalization for ya.



Any pointers to verify this? - not that I disbelieve you, just interested in the story..

BTW, no wonder those Corts looks Schecter'ish; both made at the same factory.
I like the looks and specs on the K47, and the price is simply killer. I'd like a custom version for my arsenal - properly named the AK47 

Joke aside.. anyone familiar with the K47 who can tell if it'll be suitable for progressive jazz/fusion?
Would it have a tone decently suited, a Bit of picking pluck/snap?
Some comments on here suggests the stock passives have a certain warmth to them, which just might be suitable enough. The bridge pup placed further from the bridge just might be nice for those styles.

Yes, I do realize playing jazzy stuff on a pentagram'ed board feels a Bit off


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 26, 2011)

Holy Katana said:


> Cort has had some seriously shady business practices. Like closing down their Korean facilities in '07 because the workers there unionized the year before.
> 
> Apparently they're all made in China and Indonesia now. Doubtlessly with even more abhorrent working conditions.
> 
> But that's globalization for ya.



They didn't close their Korean facilities, they merely reduced them. In fact, they still produce the majority of their higher end (think $600 and up) offerings there. They did open up an Indonesian facility, which has quickly started to rival the quality, at respective price points, of the part Korean works. 

Given the demand for cheap guitars in the West, they simply couldn't start doubling the pay and benefits for their Korean workers. It's simple economics. South Korea is coming up in the world, and by doing so was threatening the one thing that allowed Cort to remain the world's largest guitar manufacturer for close to four decades, cheaper labor. 

I can see where the Korean workers wanted better pay and benefits, but who doesn't. It wasn't Foxconn, full of labor camps. They decided to publicly attack the hand that fed them, and Cort pulled out. Don't play chicken if you don't have a car.

As for China, to my knowledge, Cort does not have a facility there. I know Sung has been one of the biggest Chinese OEMs to make name brand instruments so perhaps you're thinking of them. 



vansinn said:


> Any pointers to verify this? - not that I disbelieve you, just interested in the story..
> 
> BTW, no wonder those Corts looks Schecter'ish; both made at the same factory.



There were quite a few threads on this a couple years ago on here. You could probably find them via a Google search of this site. 

Cort makes a lot of guitars for a lot of brands such as Schecter, Ibanez, LTD, etc.


----------



## ach88 (May 9, 2012)

my cover with this guitar and digitech death metal..

your opinions ?..


----------



## Daken1134 (May 15, 2012)

We have one in the music store i work in (we just picked up cort not to long ago) personally i think its a hit and miss thing. some of them are good. sadly the 7 we got was NOT a good one. one of the neck bolts were stripped. its ehh. not anything to write home, i also think the EMG HZ's sound like balls


----------



## mikebled (Nov 8, 2012)




----------



## TIBrent (Nov 8, 2012)

Cort is not a bad company, my other guitarist & good buddy has owned 4 corts & they have all played great. But this guitar is nothing but fail at every turn.
-Brent


----------

